# Serama roosters need a home



## cbdallas (12 mo ago)

Hi all, new to the forum, hatched 7 Seramas eggs early November ( about 10 weeks old) and can't keep the roos due to noise for neighbors. Free to a good home. Extremely tame, been handled & spoiled a lot. The white one is especially tame & bold and has no fear of anything. In the Dallas area (Wylie), can meet you at a reasonable distance.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I hope you can find a place for them. If not, you could always make them house pets. I used to know of several that couldn't have roosters had Seramas for the express purpose that they could keep them in their homes.

BTW, they don't need that heat lamp. Not fully feathered like that.


----------



## cbdallas (12 mo ago)

This is from a while back, a trick the white rooster learned, and still does. He's a sweet boy.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I love that. It shows why they can work so well as inside birds.


----------

